# 1975 SS16 fuel tank filter & tank cleaning



## mdroll7780 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi all-

I have been having troubles with engine staying running. Going through items one by one to make sure obvious things are addressed. Current item is Im not sure Im getting good fuell flow. I plan to remove the carb assembly if needed, but first want to see if I can at least see fuel flowing into carb and jet it the top. I disconnected the intake fuel line, stuck it in a jar of gasoline and cranked the engine. I thought I should see the jet in the middle of the carb spitting fuel, but did not (see attached carb picture of the jet im speaking of). Now the battery died so threw it on the charger before I could get oto many cranks. In the mean time, I took the fuel tank off and see it has rust incside, and the nipple on the bottom of the tank was pretty clogged with rusty sludge, and it looks like reminents of a fuel screen of some sort. There is small square piece welded/riveted on the bottom of the tank, and it appears there is a gap between this convex square metal pice and bottom of actual fuel tank. It looks like sludge is accumulated in there too. Im not sure how to get to or clean that, and not sure where the screen assembly was located.
Question: any suggestions on cleaning or sealing this tank? I think its in decent shape overall. Is there some way to put an intake screen in the tank? Or should I put a secondary inline fuel filter somewhere? Its not very easy to get at the fuel line immediately leaving the tank. Is just the inline fuel filter by the firewall enough?

Sears model is 917.25884
Sears Serial 8155

Onan model: BF-MS/2833D
Onan serial : D753110349


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

I see you have the model and serial for both the engine and tractor. Can searspartsdirect.com help you with a replacement fuel tap.....I believe the screen was part of the fitting. Amazon and other suppliers have a gas tank sealer kit; here's the description of 1 of them: 

it includes cleaner degreaser to remove gum, sludge, varnish
Metal Prep to remove rust & prepare tank for sealer
Fuel Tank Sealer creates a permanently sealed tank
Cloth patch for sealing large holes or reinforcing weak areas
Brush for applying patching system to exterior of tank


----------

